# Southend Meet anyone interested



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello, Does anyone Fancy a Southend Meet in september i no people on here come from far and wide but i have been to many meets at southend and thought it would be a good idea ....................

Please give your comments and if we get a good response we will sort out a date!!!!!


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Essex Audi said:


> Hello, Does anyone Fancy a Southend Meet in september i no people on here come from far and wide but i have been to many meets at southend and thought it would be a good idea ....................
> 
> Please give your comments and if we get a good response we will sort out a date!!!!!


Put me down for this


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi there

I am working in Essex mid week now, so if the meet is on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday evening i'll be there (subject to work comitments of course)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice one well thats 3 of us already

I can't see no problem making it Mid-week so yes we will sort out a date as soon as we get a few more people

Come on Everyone it will be good dont no why we don't do this more often


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put me down as a yes please  8). Outside the casino has often gone down well in the past :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm away in september 

Can you work it around me being here? lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm away in september
> 
> Can you work it around me being here? lol


Throw some dates for when your available Adam :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'm away 5th-15th


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

people so far

Essex Audi 

L17MRL 8)

Mk1-TT 

Dotti 

Adam TTR (maybe) :?:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Im thinking of Wednesday 19th September meet 7.30 onwards thats if its ok with everyone else

Ill try and get others on the main event page once date is confirmed :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello

Anyone still interested then !!!!!!!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm still interested! 19th looks good to me. Just need to know where to meet everyone :?

Hopefully will get chance to talk at tonights meet at Brands.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeh count me in aswell...

Tell me where to meet..... a postcode would be handy...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm still up for this meet also 8)


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm still up for this meet also 8)


I will be travelling from Brentwood. Anyone else from this end of Essex fancy meeting up for mini cruise to the Southend meet?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone

Ok Wednesday 19th 7.30 onwards at the casino on the sea front tell everyone

Spead the word

andy


----------

